# Is MoCA Interoperable?



## Marconi (Sep 8, 2001)

Is MoCA a standard such that all MoCA devices can talk to each other regardless of brand?

I bought ten Actiontec MI424WR routers on eBay a while back solely for their MoCA functionality as Ethernet bridges. Five have since died and the other five are in service; I have no spares for when the next one dies.

So I'm wondering: Do I need to buy additional Actiontec devices or will Linksys, D-Link and other MoCa devices operate with the existing Actiontec devices?

I look at this site and think, yes, they are interoperable, but I don't know if my current MI424WR units meet the standard shown at the link.


----------



## news4me2 (Jul 10, 2010)

They should all work together fine. I am currently using Actiontec, NetGear, ChannelMaster, and a Motorola Moca device on my network. All are working together fine....


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I also used a couple of Dlink MoCA adapters, along with the FiOS ACtiontec and the Elite boxes without issue. It was basically plug and play.

Although I did go back to all Ethernet, but that was for other reasons.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm using ActionTec and Netgear here ... no inter-operability problems.


----------



## tivohaydon (Mar 24, 2001)

Marconi said:


> Is MoCA a standard such that all MoCA devices can talk to each other regardless of brand?
> 
> I bought ten Actiontec MI424WR routers on eBay a while back solely for their MoCA functionality as Ethernet bridges. Five have since died and the other five are in service; I have no spares for when the next one dies.
> 
> ...


No, MoCA is NOT guaranteed to be interoperable.

MoCA is a standard that can operate on several different frequency bands over coax. This was to ensure that it could coexist with cable TV, broadband modems, and satellite TV.

It might be chance, limited hardware implementations or careful design choice that allows the hardware above to interoperate.

When purchasing anything MoCA you should check out what frequency(ies) it operates on to ensure compatibility. Anything that talks on the same set of frequencies should be compatible.


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

I've never had any trouble with any of the adapters or MI424WR devices not automatically interoperating.

I recently switched to RCN and have had trouble getting the MoCA in their Tivo DVR and extender working with my existing network.



Marconi said:


> Is MoCA a standard such that all MoCA devices can talk to each other regardless of brand?
> 
> I bought ten Actiontec MI424WR routers on eBay a while back solely for their MoCA functionality as Ethernet bridges. Five have since died and the other five are in service; I have no spares for when the next one dies.
> 
> ...


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

Marconi said:


> Is MoCA a standard such that all MoCA devices can talk to each other regardless of brand?
> 
> I bought ten Actiontec MI424WR routers on eBay a while back solely for their MoCA functionality as Ethernet bridges. Five have since died and the other five are in service; I have no spares for when the next one dies.
> 
> ...


Did the routers die or just the ac adapter? The early model actiontecs had issues with the ac adapters. If that's the problem you can find replacements on ebay and elsewhere at less than the cost of a used router.

Moca devices are generally interoperable.


----------



## Marconi (Sep 8, 2001)

poppagene said:


> Did the routers die or just the ac adapter? The early model actiontecs had issues with the ac adapters. If that's the problem you can find replacements on ebay and elsewhere at less than the cost of a used router.
> 
> Moca devices are generally interoperable.


I have had AC adapters die but I have purchased new ones. Five of the Actiontecs can no longer be configured via web browser - unresponsive. Totally worthless. Perhaps the built in Ethernet switch is dead. I have one where only two of the four LAN ports work. Good thing I bought spares when I first switched to MoCA

It's good to know that I can buy replacements as needed and not have to replace them all at once.


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

tivohaydon said:


> No, MoCA is NOT guaranteed to be interoperable.
> 
> MoCA is a standard that can operate on several different frequency bands over coax. This was to ensure that it could coexist with cable TV, broadband modems, and satellite TV.
> 
> ...


I beg to differ. The MoCA alliance certifies devices for interoperability. More info here on their website.


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

For the price of a MOCA adapter from TiVo ($79.99) you can buy the latest verizon fios actiontec router with wireless n and a gigabit ethernet swoitch built in https://teleproducts.verizon.com/fios/index.cfm/eh/DisplayProducts


----------



## tivohaydon (Mar 24, 2001)

SoBayJake said:


> I beg to differ. The MoCA alliance certifies devices for interoperability. More info here on their website.


Check out their web pages (whitepaper, standards, etc) and the links to the certificates on the web page you cited in more detail and you'll see what I said is correct.

The devices may be certified to follow the standard but there are a lot of options and variables in the standard. Two different MoCA devices may never be aware of one another because they operate in different frequency ranges.

Makes it a bit of a nightmare really. Probably why we haven't seen more 3rd party devices.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

tivohaydon said:


> Check out their web pages (whitepaper, standards, etc) and the links to the certificates on the web page you cited in more detail and you'll see what I said is correct.
> 
> The devices may be certified to follow the standard but there are a lot of options and variables in the standard. Two different MoCA devices may never be aware of one another because they operate in different frequency ranges.
> 
> Makes it a bit of a nightmare really. Probably why we haven't seen more 3rd party devices.


Then you just go into the MoCA settings and change the frequency selection to match on each device. Typically the auto function should work but if not, there is a manual setting in the menu. At least that was the case with the MoCA devices I used.


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

tivohaydon said:


> Check out their web pages (whitepaper, standards, etc) and the links to the certificates on the web page you cited in more detail and you'll see what I said is correct.
> 
> The devices may be certified to follow the standard but there are a lot of options and variables in the standard. Two different MoCA devices may never be aware of one another because they operate in different frequency ranges.
> 
> Makes it a bit of a nightmare really. Probably why we haven't seen more 3rd party devices.


The same can be said for 2 wifi certified devices. But the base station on channel 1, and have the client on channel 6...and they don't work.

I (and many others) have have Motorola, Netgear, Actiontec, and TiVo all operate together in the "auto" mode.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

poppagene said:


> For the price of a MOCA adapter from TiVo ($79.99) you can buy the latest verizon fios actiontec router with wireless n and a gigabit ethernet swoitch built in https://teleproducts.verizon.com/fios/index.cfm/eh/DisplayProducts


I don't want to sidetrack this thread, but if I buy the router you are linking to does it directly the older ActionTec router that I have from Verizon currently? Do I save anything on my bill by bringing my own router?


----------



## ShayL (Jul 18, 2007)

terpfan1980 said:


> I don't want to sidetrack this thread, but if I buy the router you are linking to does it directly the older ActionTec router that I have from Verizon currently? Do I save anything on my bill by bringing my own router?


No. You are not renting the router from Verizon.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

ShayL said:


> No. You are not renting the router from Verizon.


I didn't think that was the case, so the other question is if the new router would be a direct replacement or would I need to do something to get it working with Verizon FiOS in my home?


----------



## ShayL (Jul 18, 2007)

terpfan1980 said:


> I didn't think that was the case, so the other question is if the new router would be a direct replacement or would I need to do something to get it working with Verizon FiOS in my home?


As long as it is one from Verizon either directly from the URL above or one from ebay / craigslist, it should be plug and play for your existing router. The plug and play statement does not apply to stuff like: wireless settings would have to change on the router or the clients or port forwards if you are using any custom ones.


----------



## tivohaydon (Mar 24, 2001)

aaronwt said:


> Then you just go into the MoCA settings and change the frequency selection to match on each device. Typically the auto function should work but if not, there is a manual setting in the menu. At least that was the case with the MoCA devices I used.





SoBayJake said:


> The same can be said for 2 wifi certified devices. But the base station on channel 1, and have the client on channel 6...and they don't work.
> 
> I (and many others) have have Motorola, Netgear, Actiontec, and TiVo all operate together in the "auto" mode.


Please at least look at the information referenced above before saying that compatibility is just a matter of changing to a compatible channel. Of course compatible gear exists and that's great you folks have it. That does not in any way imply that ALL devices are compatible. The question at the top of this thread was pretty much "does all MoCA equipment interoperate?" The answer to that is no.

If you want to use the WiFi analogy the proper analogy would be like trying to get a 2.4GHz (only) and a 5GHz (only) WiFi device to talk to one another. And guess what, if there was a WiFi certification process, they'd both pass.

I'll say it again and if no one wants to listen then so be it. The MoCA standards allow for compliant devices that operate on mutually incompatible frequencies. I'm changing the channel on this thread myself.


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

tivohaydon said:


> If you want to use the WiFi analogy the proper analogy would be like trying to get a 2.4GHz (only) and a 5GHz (only) WiFi device to talk to one another. And guess what, if there was a WiFi certification process, they'd both pass.


Guess what? There is a wifi certification process. That's how products get the "Wi-Fi" logo http://www.wi-fi.org/certification/programs

The original posted asked if his things would work together. Most said yes, you said "no, not all devices will be compatible." The OP was asking if his items would work together, and that answer is most likely yes. That's all.

To start telling everyone "It might be chance, limited hardware implementations or careful design choice that allows the hardware above to interoperate" is just wrong. By and large, they will work together, just like WiFi.

Are their problems? Yes, of course. My HP wifi printer won't connect to some access points. And guess what...it's super old, before the certification process. Do the new ones? Yes.


----------



## tivohaydon (Mar 24, 2001)

SoBayJake said:


> Guess what? There is a wifi certification process. That's how products get the "Wi-Fi" logo http://www.wi-fi.org/certification/programs


Fair enough. There is a WiFi certification process. I never noticed as few use it. Judging by the dates it's practically dead.

Regardless, I wanted to clarify that in fact not all MoCA devices talk to one another. Just speaking the truth and you're just interested picking nits, diversions and winning an online argument. Not interested.

If it's not clear why I pointed this out, check out the first sentence in the OPs post.



Marconi said:


> Is MoCA a standard such that all MoCA devices can talk to each other regardless of brand?


Best thing to do is check the channels supported on the MoCA devices to ensure compatibility before you buy a device. Fortunately the MoCA website has a what looks like a complete list.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

tivohaydon said:


> Fair enough. There is a WiFi certification process. I never noticed as few use it. Judging by the dates it's practically dead.
> 
> Regardless, I wanted to clarify that in fact not all MoCA devices talk to one another. Just speaking the truth and you're just interested picking nits, diversions and winning an online argument. Not interested.
> 
> ...


If you want to go that route then there will never be 100% compatibilty with any type of device for any standard. Or course there will always be certain percentage or fraction of a percentage of a number of devices that will have issues, with any standard. For whatever reason. All it takes is one device out of millions having an issue and it won't be 100% compatibility. But the vast majority will not have any issue.


----------



## tivohaydon (Mar 24, 2001)

aaronwt said:


> If you want to go that route then there will never be 100% compatibilty with any type of device for any standard. Or course there will always be certain percentage or fraction of a percentage of a number of devices that will have issues, with any standard. For whatever reason. All it takes is one device out of millions having an issue and it won't be 100% compatibility. But the vast majority will not have any issue.


I didn't go that route. That's not even close to what I posted. I did not suggest that there might be some tiny compatibility problem that prevents two devices from working together. (Though that's certainly possible, it's not the issue here.) These devices are incompatible by design and still adhere to the MoCA standards and therefore can be certified.

Let's break it down to itty bits:
Product "A" operates on channel "1".
Product "B" operates on channel "2".

Product "A" gets certified as complying with MoCA standards.
Product "B" gets certified as complying with MoCA standards.

Consumer gets Product "A" and Product "B" and tries to make them work. They won't because channel "1" is not "2".

This is why the WiFi analogy works great. 2.4GHz is not 5Ghz. But both products can be WiFi certified.

Again, go read the documents, whitepapers and any standards information you can.


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

Most consumer wifi products, out of the box, aren't 2.4 or 5 GHz restricted. The user has to change that. Most are in "combo" or "auto" just like MoCA!


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

SoBayJake said:


> Most consumer wifi products, out of the box, aren't 2.4 or 5 GHz restricted. The user has to change that. Most are in "combo" or "auto" just like MoCA!


Many consumer wifi products are either 2.4 or 5 and not even configurable. For that you need a dual band device.


----------



## Marconi (Sep 8, 2001)

SoBayJake said:


> ?..
> 
> The original posted asked if his things would work together...


No, I was asking if different brands would interoperate. If they do, then I can just buy one adapter (Ethernet to coax bridge) at a time. This is preferable to having to replace them all.

The other option is to buy single Actiontec devices as necessary, but I'm not favorably impressed by Actiontec, so I'd like to migrate to a different brand or brands.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

My Dlink MoCA adapters worked with both the Actiontec and the Elites.

Although I'm not using MoCA now since each of my adpaters were using 10 watts. Which decreased the amount of hours each UPS they were connected to would last during an outage. And I needed the extra several hours of runtime for my FiOS ONT, main router and alarm system.


----------



## dave13077 (Jan 11, 2009)

aaronwt said:


> My Dlink MoCA adapters worked with both the Actiontec and the Elites.
> 
> Although I'm not using MoCA now since each of my adpaters were using 10 watts. Which decreased the amount of hours each UPS they were connected to would last during an outage. And I needed the extra several hours of runtime for my FiOS ONT, main router and alarm system.


What do you use? Are they all hard wired or wireless or a combo?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

They are hard wired.


----------



## b_scott (Nov 27, 2006)

windracer said:


> I'm using ActionTec and Netgear here ... no inter-operability problems.


thanks, I needed this info. Now have to add a second outlet to our new baby's room for the monitor. The wifi is just not strong enough.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

Generally the only time you will run into trouble with MoCA being on different frequencies and whatnot is if you try to mix DirecTV or Dish network MoCA hardware with anything else. All of the non-DirecTV/DISH stuff (unless it explicitly states it's for satellite) will work in a cable environment with equipment from other vendors.


----------



## Coffee (Feb 15, 2013)

Marconi said:


> Is MoCA a standard such that all MoCA devices can talk to each other regardless of brand?


Yes.

It's like using ethernet over powerline adapters, except the nature of coax cables makes them nearly invulnerable to EM interference and they do not lose signal over a great distance.


----------



## Marconi (Sep 8, 2001)

I'm going to add a Roamio to my network which, until this point, has used Actiontec MoCA routers for my THDs with Ethernet. Will the Roamio MoCA be able to network with the Actiontecs? Anyone tried this yet?


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

Marconi said:


> I'm going to add a Roamio to my network which, until this point, has used Actiontec MoCA routers for my THDs with Ethernet. Will the Roamio MoCA be able to network with the Actiontecs? Anyone tried this yet?


Yes, it will work fine.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Marconi said:


> I'm going to add a Roamio to my network which, until this point, has used Actiontec MoCA routers for my THDs with Ethernet. Will the Roamio MoCA be able to network with the Actiontecs? Anyone tried this yet?


Yep. My Roamio Pro is using MoCA, which goes through an ActionTec to get to my router (and I still have an old Netgear MoCA adapter on the network still as well).


----------

